# fine, be like that



## zualio

Fine,be like that,is said when you get frustrated with the way someone is acting oppositional and you try to use psychology on them to get them to act right to say fine be like that as if you didn't care they were acting that way but really you do.How do i say fine be like that in tagalog?


----------



## DotterKat

As in English, the delivery of these lines is as important as what is actually said: (note that the English equivalents I give are not exact, but are roughly the same)

1) Sige, bahala ka! _ Fine! Do what you want!
_2) Bahala ka sa buhay mo! _Do what you want with your life!
_3) Wala akong pakialam kahit ano'ng gusto mong gawin (sa buhay mo). _I don't care whatever you want to do (with your life).
_4) Ewan ko sa 'yo. _I don't know (implying --- "do whatever you want, I don't care", in a very passive-aggressive way)._

As I said, delivery and tone of voice is important. The first sentence, if said tenderly and slightly differently (Sige, bahala ka na) could mean _Ok, I leave it all up to you ---_ implying that you trust the interlocutor's judgement and are leaving it all up to them to act in whatever way they find appropriate, which I gather is not the effect you wish. My guess is you might want to use either (1) --- said forcefully, or (4). Sentences (2) and (3) might be too harsh.


----------



## hebe_o17

Just an additional information...

You can also say "Sige, ganyan ka lang" if you want somebody to feel guilty after opposing you. By saying this, it will appear to him/her that you feel sullen.

Hope this could help. =)


----------



## 082486

Hi...correct me if I'm wrong...    ♥ ♥ ♥

"Sige, ganyan ka lang" = you're referring to the person

"Sige, ganyan na lng" = you're referring to the action


----------



## The_Goddess_Speaks

In more _psychological_ way, filipinos usually say:

" _E di. Sige, kung yan ang gusto mo_." (Fine. If that's what you want.)

"_Bahala ka. Kung anong gusto mong gawin_." (It's up to you. Whatever you like to do.)

This is simple yet more effective way to say you dont care, "_EWAN KO SAYO_!"... it means, like, "whatever!" in a very sarcastic way.


----------



## hero_bash

I second "Sige, ganyan ka lang." that's the nearest translation of "Fine, be like that."


----------



## mataripis

fine, be like that=  ayos, maging ganyan ka nga./ok, it is what you are.


----------

